# Haunt Name???? :confused:



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

hey guys i need help desperately i am wanting to make a static prop with rules but i need a haunt name. I feel so stupid asking for help but this is where my creativity runs dry. Ive been trying to think of a name since last year. I had guidelines for my name and they are; No Last Names Used, Nothing Too Common. I really really need help any help you guys can give is awesome! .. thanks guys


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

lets see (cheesy for the win!) =P

Horror Ville

frightner's lane

Haunted house of terror

house of the living dead

House of the Never ending horror 


IDK!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

What is your theme? Will you be changing it every year? 
I always look for nearby mountains, monuments,citys, ect. to "borrow" a name from,them work from there.Grab a map and start looking at interesting place names.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

ummm my theme is more sloppy like i have it changing depending on where you are and as for local names i live in new york the only thing interesting is the people in the city


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Tell us what themes you have in the different areas?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Any local old tales could give you part of your name .


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Check out a website called forgotten-ny.com. Lots of history on NYC and its burbs.
There is an entire section just on cemeteries. Maybe something there will help.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

whats your streets name


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

OK guy there's this road a little ways from me that is called Sweet Hallow Road.... many people die on this road for unknown reasons im thinking i might name it that but if anyone has a better idea.... and my theme's are 
Killer circus 
Cemetery
Undead 
Torture

my street name in Udall Road


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

What about Sour Hallow Cemetery?
That takes up two of the themes(cemetery,undead)
It can be the Sour Hallow Circus(Killer circus)
and Sour Hallow Sanitorium (torture)
That way even when you change themes ,you still have a familar name that your TOT's can relate back too.
Just a thought.Hope this helps.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

West Islip Horror House or House of Horrors
Udall Cemetary
Never Ending Terror


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

hey thanks guys i think I'm going with Sour Hallow Cemetery ... i can change it if necessary ... THANKS SOOO MUCH ...
By the way Budman you live not to far from me .. and was your house in the paper a few years back or this year because i have the articles for inspiration I'm just wondering if it was you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

EMU,
When its all up and spooky in October,I want to see some pics.When I was your age,I haunted the the school gym,but we never documented anything. Take lots of photos.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

HAHA i am going to ... yeah ... i am re-re-re getting an olympus camera so the pics will be amazing


----------

